# Where Are You



## sosman (15/10/05)

Check this out:
aussie brewer map
It is real easy to add yourself to it.


----------



## Doc (15/10/05)

Doh, slip of the mouse (maybe a couple of beers as well  ), so I'm dual listed in both Canada and Australia :lol:

Doc


----------



## bindi (15/10/05)

I managed to stay only in Oz, came close to making the same mistake, I also see a few from AHB up already. :blink:


----------



## PhilS (15/10/05)

It will be interesting to see the topography of brewers if the AHB members update the map.

It took me a few tries, but I worked it out.......


----------



## big d (15/10/05)

not quite so easy if you dont live in a capital city.its all it recognises so im in darwin but live in arnhemland 600 + kms away.oh well at least the nt is now on the brew map


----------



## sosman (15/10/05)

I contacted frapper folk and they said they added a lot more Australian cities and the updates should come through tomorrow. Whether that has any bearing on people who live in the burbs I don't know.


----------



## Aaron (15/10/05)

Another great use of Google Maps. A concentration forming in Adelaide.


----------



## Jez (15/10/05)

I'm now added. and my dog Otto is famous too.

Jez


----------



## Sparky (15/10/05)

:beer: Cheers, I'm now listed too!! :beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/05)

I'm confused.

am i on it??


----------



## normell (16/10/05)

Had to put down Bendigo, but its a suburb of Castlemaine I guess


Normell


----------



## Linz (16/10/05)

normell said:


> Had to put down Bendigo, but its a suburb of Castlemaine I guess
> 
> 
> Normell
> [post="83081"][/post]​



Yeah, I had to go under the Sydney banner even though Im not.

Used the "shoutout" feature to clarify things


----------



## Doc (16/10/05)

Looking great. Already up to 44 brewers mapped. Even one from Napier, NZ. Where are our Wellington brewers 

Doc


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/10/05)

I tried to log myself, but it seems that according to them we have no capital citylol :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## sosman (17/10/05)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I tried to log myself, but it seems that according to them we have no capital citylol :lol:
> [post="83211"][/post]​


Canberra is there (at least it was this morning when I checked).


----------



## BRAD T (17/10/05)

I'm On


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

Love the new Group Logo Sosman 

Doc


----------



## sosman (17/10/05)

Doc said:


> Love the new Group Logo Sosman
> [post="83500"][/post]​


Ta - so many pics, so few to choose from.

Not as good as Kramer's pic :blink:


----------



## PostModern (17/10/05)

Goddam slip of the shift pinky and I capitalised the second "o" in PoMo. Dammit.

PS. had issues using the site in Firefox.


----------



## bindi (17/10/05)

I keep going back to Kramers!  :blink:


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

Yep, Kramers is a winner 

Doc


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (17/10/05)

sosman said:


> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to log myself, but it seems that according to them we have no capital citylol :lol:
> ...



Yeah, it is now...didn't seem to work before :huh: 

Oops, I f*cked up tonight and there are two of me on there now! :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## Kramer (18/10/05)

That is my avatar on some 4WD forums I frequent, but thought it a bit work unfriendly for this forum since it is accessed at work for a lot of people!


----------



## OCC (18/10/05)

why can't i stop lookin at kramers!!!!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## BRAD T (18/10/05)

I'm with you OCC :super: :super: :wub:


----------



## Doc (19/10/05)

Sydney brewers are property tycoons :lol:
I'm at Mrs MacQuaries Chair :beerbang: 





Doc


----------



## redbeard (19/10/05)

It thinks i live in the rocks, along with pumpy & jez ....


----------



## sosman (20/10/05)

Up to 63 now --- come on, there must be a stack more.


----------



## Doc (1/11/05)

sosman said:


> Up to 63 now --- come on, there must be a stack more.
> [post="84268"][/post]​



Maybe not. We are now sitting on 64.

Doc


----------



## big d (1/11/05)

this post disappears now and again so many of the ahb members may not have seen it yet.worth the occasional bump to the top to see if you get any more hits sosman.


----------



## sosman (2/11/05)

Kramer's pic gets a front row seat!


----------



## Doc (28/11/05)

I see that Frappr has gone through a bit of a design update.
Still looking good Krammer 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sosman (5/12/05)

And for anyone who missed out, the new URL is http://www.frappr.com/aussiebrewers.


----------



## normell (5/12/05)

So WHO'S Dave matherson, Normell Here, calling Dave, come in dave


----------



## sosman (29/1/06)

Hey if you haven't added your self to the map then it hasn't been updated in a while - join the party.


----------



## ads7 (29/5/06)

I'm on now. Been on the brewing network one for a while too.


----------



## enoch (29/5/06)

*Bugger me. Put me in Adelaide's South Parklands!*


----------



## Mr Bond (2/7/06)

Great site :excl: 

Just added meself


----------



## Drew (9/10/06)

Woohoo! I'm number 100!! Do I win a prize?


----------



## Paleman (31/12/06)

Whyalla's on the map......woohoo !!


----------



## Barramundi (31/12/06)

ive just added myself


----------



## Linz (1/1/07)

Added myself too.

WOW you can nail it to your street address too..

I just stuck to the suburb


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (2/1/07)

Just added. Kilsyth Victoria.
CHEERS, time for a BEER! :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/1/07)

After last night I might just join you 15beers.. 

Early start never hurt anyone... 

:beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/07)

m in now


----------



## Daniel.lear (10/3/07)

Im in, WooHoo :super:


----------



## beernography (10/2/08)

The site isn't working anymore!!


----------



## hooky (10/2/08)

http://www.frappr.com/aussiebrewers

I just did it. Bondi has a homebrewer.


----------



## oldbugman (10/2/08)

Just added myself...

an ex bondi brewer.


----------



## The Scientist (1/11/08)

I'm moving to QLD in a couple of weeks, so I put in my new address up there. The thing is, now I can delete myself from Tamworth NSW. So looks like I'm in two places :huh: 

If anyone knows how to remove an old address, please let me know.

:beer: 

TS


----------



## bindi (1/11/08)

The Scientist said:


> I'm moving to QLD in a couple of weeks, so I put in my new address up there. The thing is, now I can delete myself from Tamworth NSW. So looks like I'm in two places :huh:
> 
> If anyone knows how to remove an old address, please let me know.
> 
> ...




:icon_offtopic: Where are you moving to in Qld?


----------



## The Scientist (1/11/08)

Ipswich


----------



## wakkatoo (1/11/08)

I'm on. Got myself at creswick seeing as I'm only here for another 6 weeks


----------



## daemon (10/11/08)

I've added myself to the map, unfortunately I don't know of any other AHB members in Toowoomba area.


----------



## Cracka (10/11/08)

I'm in


----------



## hayden (8/1/09)

as am i now


----------



## scott_penno (8/1/09)

Me too...

sap.


----------



## rosswill (8/1/09)

I'm in


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/1/09)

I'm on the map!!


----------



## shellnaf (14/1/09)

I'm there now.


----------



## Moray (23/1/09)

I'm there to


----------



## quantocks (23/1/09)

404, no URL found 


nevermind, tried the OP's link didn't work, tried this one which did: http://www.frappr.com/aussiebrewers


----------



## Kleiny (23/1/09)

On their now up in bendigo VIC with a couple of faces i dont know


----------



## syd_03 (7/2/09)

Marsfield NSW here.
Seems Petesbrew and Barls are closest to me.


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> Marsfield NSW here.
> Seems Petesbrew and Barls are closest to me.



I don't know about that 
I'm just down from the Rugby club....just not listed....didn't know about it.

Peter
Eastwood


----------



## Siborg (15/2/10)

original link and later posted link don't work.


----------



## michael_aussie (10/5/10)

Links don't work now??  

Looks like a job for google maps.

btw ... Traralgon Victoria.
any other brewers in Latrobe Valley???


----------



## JestersDarts (10/8/10)

michael_aussie said:


> Links don't work now??
> 
> Looks like a job for google maps.
> 
> ...



yeh links all seem broken / old.

Anyone know how to start this up again? Would be interesting to see.


----------



## Eater (10/8/10)

Just load google maps and create new map as a public map (or as unlisted with only the url posted here, probably a bit more "private")
Did the forums admins want to do this? If not ill create and share the link if there is no objections.


----------



## JestersDarts (11/8/10)

Eater said:


> Just load google maps and create new map as a public map (or as unlisted with only the url posted here, probably a bit more "private")
> Did the forums admins want to do this? If not ill create and share the link if there is no objections.



Yeah can you create one? Would be interesting to start up again..


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/5/11)

This is a really good idea and considering all previous links have died and no response to create another, I thought I would give it a go in hope not to tread on other members toes here.

Personally I would like to have an idea of where the Tassie people are in view of eventually creating a club down south or at least knowing that we have a few here.

I have created a map for Aussie Home Brewers from AHB to use as you wish.
Please feel free to add yourself and maybe how you brew or any other information you may like to share about your experience.

Aussie Home Brewers Map


----------



## Acasta (18/5/11)

Tried to edit me in but I couldn't figre it out sorry! haha

Any tips on how to do add it properly?


----------



## Screwtop (18/5/11)

Thought there was already something like this................... Still I added myself

Needs it's own topic.


Screwy


----------



## Acasta (18/5/11)

Screwtop said:


> Thought there was already something like this................... Still I added myself
> 
> Needs it's own topic.
> 
> ...



How'd you do that? I couldn't figure it out!


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/5/11)

Acasta said:


> How'd you do that? I couldn't figure it out!



I have now changed the editing permissions but it appears that people will need to sign into a Google account to edit the map. Alternatively members here can PM me what they wish to put on and where they are.

There has to be an easy way some how to map the memebrs here. It would be really useful to see who is close by and good if arranging for a "get together".


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/5/11)

Screwtop said:


> Thought there was already something like this................... Still I added myself
> 
> Needs it's own topic.
> 
> ...




If you look at the first few posts in this thread, there was certainly something already here. However, those links are long gone and nowhere to be found now. This topic was airlocked and I think the new link would be relevant to this thread so I started another link.
Hrrmm hope that makes sence.


----------



## Acasta (18/5/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I have now changed the editing permissions but it appears that people will need to sign into a Google account to edit the map. Alternatively members here can PM me what they wish to put on and where they are.
> 
> There has to be an easy way some how to map the memebrs here. It would be really useful to see who is close by and good if arranging for a "get together".



Ahh kk, i edited it now. I was wondering if I overlooked that 'edit' button haha.
Its going to great seeing all the members on the map once they're added.


----------



## amiddler (18/5/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I have now changed the editing permissions but it appears that people will need to sign into a Google account to edit the map. Alternatively members here can PM me what they wish to put on and where they are.
> 
> There has to be an easy way some how to map the memebrs here. It would be really useful to see who is close by and good if arranging for a "get together".



Amber Fluid, Feel free to add Drew's Brew's to Geraldton W.A. if you get the time.



Drew


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/5/11)

Drew said:


> Amber Fluid, Feel free to add Drew's Brew's to Geraldton W.A. if you get the time.
> 
> Drew


I just put you in Queens Park. It looks like a nice pace to be 
I didn't fill any info in though as I am not sure what you do... ie. BIAB, AG 3V, from what I gather I don't think you do kits.


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/5/11)

I have now put the link in my signature so people can access it quicker if need be. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mckenry (19/5/11)

I knew one day Bowral would be on the map. Don Bradman couldnt quite achieve it, but now mckenry 3V Herms is on there, Bowral is gonna explode!


----------



## InCider (19/5/11)

Great link. Just added myself and corrected a spelling error on Screwpop's tag.


----------



## fraser_john (19/5/11)

Added.


----------



## aaronpetersen (19/5/11)

Just added myself. I can't believe more people haven't listed themselves.


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/5/11)

Give it time, I think they will once it get started. When it starts to populate it will be a good resource to arrange social events/meetings/brew days etc. imo.


----------



## Philthy79 (19/5/11)

Added!


----------



## tones0606 (19/5/11)

Great idea and very easy to use.

Hopefully more people in my area sign up as i wouldnt mind checking out other people setups and would really benefit from watching someone BIAB before i dive in.

Also a brew club nearby would be good


----------



## Malted (19/5/11)

Please add me.

Malted.
Burton, South Australia.
3V, March pump, No/slow chill (atm)


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/5/11)

Malted said:


> Please add me.
> 
> Malted.
> Burton, South Australia.
> 3V, March pump, No/slow chill (atm)




Done.


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/6/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> This is a really good idea and considering all previous links have died and no response to create another, I thought I would give it a go in hope not to tread on other members toes here.
> 
> Personally I would like to have an idea of where the Tassie people are in view of eventually creating a club down south or at least knowing that we have a few here.
> 
> ...






Amber Fluid said:


> I have now changed the editing permissions but it appears that people will need to sign into a Google account to edit the map. Alternatively members here can PM me what they wish to put on and where they are.
> 
> There has to be an easy way some how to map the memebrs here. It would be really useful to see who is close by and good if arranging for a "get together".




**Bump**


----------



## Ryan WABC (8/7/11)

Any chance I can get put on there?

Ryan WABC
Bunbury, Western Australia
Kits and bits. Moving to partials.

Keep up the good work, Amber Fluid!


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/7/11)

Ryan WABC said:


> Any chance I can get put on there?
> 
> Ryan WABC
> Bunbury, Western Australia
> ...




**Done**


----------



## wakkatoo (8/7/11)

Added myself. Placed the flag on the town rather than my actual house - don't want you all bombarding me with visits to admire my gear!


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

InCider said:


> Great link. Just added myself and corrected a spelling error on Screwpop's tag.




Faarking Sean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TasChris (8/7/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Added myself. Placed the flag on the town rather than my actual house - don't want you all bombarding me with visits to admire my gear!


Would'nt really matter in Creswick as there is only a few houses any way!!
Chris


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/9/11)

***Bump*** just for those who don't know about this :blink:


----------



## mika (7/9/11)

Cheers, will add myself tonight. And the local brew club if I can do that under the one sign in.


----------



## 1975sandman (7/9/11)

Added myself.

Looking a bit lonely in the Top End!  

Ah well, more beer for me. :super:


----------



## jakester (7/9/11)

Just added myself, after my kid stuffed it around on me!


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/10/11)

Sorry to bump this post up, but I thought I would do this once a month to let new members know it is here.


----------



## Isuxius (12/10/11)

Might as well chuck me in Derby WA
BIAB


----------



## Shifter (12/10/11)

Bill,

Put me in York Street, Hobart. Extract and BIAB.


----------



## stuchambers (12/10/11)

Newstead, Launceston, Tasmania
All grain


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/11)

Why not ask the mods if they can sticky it?

Warana Avenue
Bellara
Queensland 4507

BIAB in an urn but whatever gets me the good wort. 

I prefer not to sign into Google as they are now evil h34r:


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Why not ask the mods if they can sticky it?



It is sticky mate. Under AHM Meetings forum.


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/10/11)

Done

Done

Done

Done


----------



## freezkat (12/10/11)

I'm here


----------



## QldKev (12/10/11)

freezkat said:


> I'm here




hey what's that growing in ya backyard :lol:


----------



## freezkat (12/10/11)

QldKev said:


> hey what's that growing in ya backyard :lol:



to my wife's dismay...satellite dishes


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/10/11)

mrTbeer said:


> Put a mark on the map but can't seem to edit further?
> 
> Fourth Av, Maroochydore QLD
> extract and now BIAB




Fixed and entered. You may want to double check it is correct though. I also suggest not placing your actual address but somewhere in the vasinity is fine.


----------



## mfeighan (12/10/11)

added, cool site


----------



## QldKev (12/10/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> Fixed and entered. You may want to double check it is correct though. I also suggest not placing your actual address but somewhere in the vasinity is fine.



Agreed, a general suburb is all I would want on there. 

Amber fluid put me down the park, 
and I think he even included a brown paper bag for me <_<


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/11)

And a forty of Midnight Train malt liquor B)


----------



## NickB (12/10/11)

Murarrie, Brisbane for me these days...

All Grain HERMS. Upgrading to a BrewTroller soon(ish)...

Cheers!


----------



## mrTbeer (12/10/11)

Cheers, Near enough is good enough.
T


----------



## Truman42 (12/10/11)

Isuxius said:


> Might as well chuck me in Derby WA
> BIAB



You in Derby mate? Do you know Bobby Parsons? I lived in Broome for 18 years used to work for Hampton Transport and did a freight run to Derby every Tuesday.


----------



## Truman42 (12/10/11)

That link doesnt seem to work anymore. I get like a parked domain page.


----------



## mikeintmba (12/10/11)

Try clicking on the link in Amber Fluids signature. The link on the first page is out of date.


----------



## mikeintmba (12/10/11)

Try clicking on the link in Amber Fluids signature. The link on the first page is an old one.


----------



## Joshisgood (12/10/11)

Mount mellum, qld, extract for now, hopefully move to biab soon


----------



## Charst (12/10/11)

Charst: BAIB - Ross St Coburg


----------



## mccuaigm (12/10/11)

Added mine today, super simple BIAB, Upper Coomera, QLD bloody brialliant


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (12/10/11)

Clarence Avenue, Carnegie, Victoria. Partials and BIABs


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

Done

Done

Done

Done

The link to the map is in my signature and I see QldKev has it as well. By clicking on either one will get you to the map or you can find it HERE


----------



## DU99 (13/10/11)

Western Suburbs ..Deer Park..Kits moving to BIAB shortly


----------



## Pennywise (13/10/11)

Midas well join DU99 out in the west. Caroline Springs, kit's, extract & AG


----------



## ratchie (13/10/11)

Nambour all grain 3v. Thanks


----------



## mfeighan (13/10/11)

wow cdbrown, ur really close to Nev's shop


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

Done

Done

Done


----------



## hirns (13/10/11)

Can we repost this link? I simply get a rising concepts home page on both home and work computers.


----------



## RdeVjun (13/10/11)

South Toowoomba, Qld. Stovetop BIAB.

Ta! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/11)

hirns said:


> Can we repost this link? I simply get a rising concepts home page on both home and work computers.


Click the link in Amber Fluid's signature.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/11)

Wow all these Sunny Coast boys coming out of the closet, surprised you don't have a club or brew-day schedule going up there. Not far from Bribie


----------



## seanokil (13/10/11)

seano 
MONTROSE VIC 3765


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

hirns said:


> Can we repost this link? I simply get a rising concepts home page on both home and work computers.






Amber Fluid said:


> The link to the map is in my signature and I see QldKev has it as well. By clicking on either one will get you to the map or you can find it HERE


----------



## flyinhi (13/10/11)

I popped my brewery on there, not much geelong representation there, c'mon boys


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

Done

Done


Now the map is starting to get populated it is becoming interesting and usable. A few more people in Tassie would be tops though.


----------



## Nibbo (13/10/11)

Nibbo
Colac, Vic
BIAB/Cray Pot In Pot


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/11)

i just added my 'brewery'. yeronga brisbane.


----------



## QldKev (13/10/11)

I could start one of these maps for Bundy Brewers :huh:


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

I gave you a nice home at the memorial square :icon_cheers: 

We now have 85 people on the map. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Nibbo (13/10/11)

> I gave you a nice home at the memorial square



Oooohhh...Thats where all the cool kids hang out B)


----------



## ramu_gupta (13/10/11)

Croydon, VIC - 3 V, All Grain


----------



## 1975sandman (13/10/11)

flyinhi said:


> I popped my brewery on there, not much geelong representation there, c'mon boys




You should see it up here! It's lonely at the top.


----------



## jyo (13/10/11)

Armadale, WA. 
3V AG.


----------



## redlegger (13/10/11)

Ellenbrook, WA
AG BIAB


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

Done

Done

Done


----------



## alan79 (13/10/11)

warrnambool,vic 

3v herms ag


----------



## winkle (13/10/11)

Winkle

Fallon Park
@
Everton Park, Brisbane
(well I've had a snooze there a few times going home)

AG, 3 Vessel, HERMES


----------



## bradsbrew (13/10/11)

Kallangur QLD

AG, 3 Vessel, almost HERMES


----------



## leahy268 (13/10/11)

Added myself, Toowoomba QLD


----------



## Isuxius (13/10/11)

Truman said:


> You in Derby mate? Do you know Bobby Parsons? I lived in Broome for 18 years used to work for Hampton Transport and did a freight run to Derby every Tuesday.


Sure do. Although that's the first time I've heard him called Bobby :lol: 
He sold the Stock Supplies business, bought Sunnyside Farm and is growing grass (Turf) last I heard.
/hijack

Edit: Looks like I'm off looking for my ball again off the 8th


----------



## Swizzle (13/10/11)

Now the map is starting to get populated it is becoming interesting and usable. A few more people in Tassie would be tops though.
[/quote]

Lilydale, Tas! All grain. Good job mate, must be overdue for a Tas get together. Can provide a venue if that helps.


----------



## sp0rk (13/10/11)

I guess i'll be in
Boambee East, NSW
Extract, Kits n Bits and soon to be experimenting with BIAB


----------



## bung89 (14/10/11)

I marked myself up.
Secret Harbour WA
Got a few kit brews under my belt. Once I get a few good brews stocked up I'll start on some small BIAB batches.

Can't believe I'm the first in Rockingham. I'll have to get some of the brewers I know to get onto this.


----------



## MaestroMatt (14/10/11)

I 'did myself' yesterday.

Hamilton, VIC
All-grain Batch Sparge


----------



## Amber Fluid (14/10/11)

Done

Done

Done

Done




Swizzle said:


> Lilydale, Tas! All grain. Good job mate, must be overdue for a Tas get together. Can provide a venue if that helps.


Done

I'm actually interested in a Brew Club but need one down south.


----------



## Flash_DG (14/10/11)

Carina, Brisbane added myself. BIAB


----------



## pmash (14/10/11)

Marong, Vic

AG, 20 ltr Braumeister :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (14/10/11)

That took me about an hour to work out how to put a blue dot on the map. I am a bit special sometimes.


----------



## Fish13 (14/10/11)

Fish

Eaton W.A., K & K. currently gathering BIAB gear.


----------



## Amber Fluid (14/10/11)

Done

Done


----------



## Amber Fluid (25/11/11)

**BUMP**


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/12/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> **BUMP**


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/12/11)

_WALLACE_ (Ryan) Capalaba QLD.......

(Walking distance to Craftbrewer.......  )


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/12/11)

Banyo, QLD

3V AG


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/12/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> _WALLACE_ (Ryan) Capalaba QLD.......
> 
> (Walking distance to Craftbrewer.......  )


Done



King Brown Brewing said:


> Banyo, QLD
> 
> 3V AG


Done


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/12)

**Bump**


----------



## jezza79 (17/3/12)

i dont get it... don't think its working


----------



## ben_sa (17/3/12)

EDIT: Shit, im already on there...


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/12)

jezza79 said:


> i dont get it... don't think its working



It is working. If you can't upload your details then post them here and I will do it for you.


----------



## mxd (17/3/12)

mxd
mulgrave vic 3170
4V HERMS


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/12)

What map - the link on the original post takes me to no map.


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/12)

The link is in Amber Fluid's sig


----------



## jezza79 (17/3/12)

mount cotton, Qld, 4165


----------



## 1974Alby (17/3/12)

how do you add yourself?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (17/3/12)

can't work it out either, if you can add me that would be awesome amber

Beerdrinkingbob
Wollert Vic 
3V & BIAB


----------



## banora brewer (17/3/12)

Banora Brewer, Banora Point NSW 20 ltr Braumeister


----------



## alfadog (17/3/12)

To add yourself click on the link at the bottom of Amber Fluids post, zoom in to your location and then click the red edit button at the top left of the screen. Three icons will then appear on the top left of the map. Click on the middle icon which is a blue pin, drag the pin to your location and add your details into the box.


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> This is a really good idea and considering all previous links have died and no response to create another, I thought I would give it a go in hope not to tread on other members toes here.
> 
> Personally I would like to have an idea of where the Tassie people are in view of eventually creating a club down south or at least knowing that we have a few here.
> 
> ...



Post #72 or there is another link in my signature

You need to log into Google to edit the map. Nevertheless, I will add everyone who replied today.


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/12)

Done


Done, Albeit a little info would be sweet... BIAB/3V/K&K/Extract ???

Done

Done


Edit: currently 126 people on the map.


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/12)

I noticed there has been a few address and no information. These have been deleted.
Just a name, short description and approximate location is all that is needed.
Any specific address will be deleted in the best interest of whoever's address it may be.


----------



## 1974Alby (17/3/12)

Albainian
Highton Vic 3216
BIAB


----------



## Dez. (17/3/12)

Deza

Happy Valley SA 5159

BIAB brewer. Plate chiller. Beer Hunter


----------



## thedragon (17/3/12)

Daniel
Albert Park, Vic
BIAB


----------



## homebrewkid (17/3/12)

alfadog said:


> To add yourself click on the link at the bottom of Amber Fluids post, zoom in to your location and then click the red edit button at the top left of the screen. Three icons will then appear on the top left of the map. Click on the middle icon which is a blue pin, drag the pin to your location and add your details into the box.





i cant see the edit button?


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/3/12)

Done

Done

Done



homebrewkid said:


> i cant see the edit button?


You need to log into your google account and the edit button is at the top left of the page


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/9/12)

**BUMP**


----------



## soundawake (5/9/12)

Normally Aberfoyle Park Adelaide, for now I'm in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia hunting out the best beer bars. Found one last night called Taps, 16 beers on tap including Thornbridge Jaipur IPA and Mornington Peninsula IPA and Porter!


----------



## OneEye (5/9/12)

Gladstone Park, VIC
BIAB w/crown urn


----------



## Acasta (5/9/12)

Can't edit the map but I seem to be out near St Andrews. Current location is Northcote


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/9/12)

soundawake said:


> Normally Aberfoyle Park Adelaide



Done



moosebeer said:


> Gladstone Park, VIC
> BIAB w/crown urn



Done


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/9/12)

Acasta said:


> Can't edit the map but I seem to be out near St Andrews. Current location is Northcote



The only thing I can think of is someone who editted the map moved you to St Andrews. I have no other explanation how you ended up out there.

All fixed now, I thought you'd like the view from the Plaza. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/9/12)

Here, but I plan to be there at some stage. At which point there will now be here, and here- there.

Noticing that a few will be out of date - BribieG among them. I plan on moving to the other side of the country early next year, so mine will be updated accordingly.


----------



## luke_j (5/9/12)

At the moment? Dili, Timor Leste. It's hot, dusty, and worst of all: dry.

Back to Camberwell, Victoria in October.


----------



## Acasta (13/9/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> The only thing I can think of is someone who editted the map moved you to St Andrews. I have no other explanation how you ended up out there.
> 
> All fixed now, I thought you'd like the view from the Plaza. :icon_chickcheers:


Haha all good. Surprisingly close to the plaza so good placement


----------



## brad81 (13/9/12)

Added


----------



## Amber Fluid (22/7/13)

Amber Fluid said:


> This is a really good idea and considering all previous links have died and no response to create another, I thought I would give it a go in hope not to tread on other members toes here.
> 
> Personally I would like to have an idea of where the Tassie people are in view of eventually creating a club down south or at least knowing that we have a few here.
> 
> ...


**BUMP**


----------



## stakka82 (22/7/13)

Chuck us up pls, Bentleigh East, 50L BM and Big W BIAB


----------



## Drew (23/7/13)

Cool map. Just added myself.




stakka82 said:


> Chuck us up pls, Bentleigh East, 50L BM and Big W BIAB


Also just added you. Hopefully I didn't step on anyones toes in doing so.


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/7/13)

stakka82 said:


> Chuck us up pls, Bentleigh East, 50L BM and Big W BIAB


It looks like you already have done it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/3/14)

Just added me to the Aussie Home Brewers Map.

If you want to add your self see the link in Amber Fluid's signatur block above.


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/14)

Weizguy added today. Just part of the service, kids!


----------



## Wilkensone (19/3/14)

Could you put me up too please.

40l Crown Urn BIAB


----------



## superstock (19/3/14)

Put me in too, please.

Greenbank 4124
K&K, Going to BIAB


----------



## Amber Fluid (22/3/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Could you put me up too please.
> 
> 40l Crown Urn BIAB


A bit hard without any details......



superstock said:


> Put me in too, please.
> 
> Greenbank 4124
> K&K, Going to BIAB


Done


----------



## Wilkensone (23/3/14)

Amber Fluid said:


> A bit hard without any details......
> 
> Done


Fair call, apparently I wasn't paying much attention! 

Will, Just starting out BIAB AG, Subiaco 6008


----------



## Bribie G (23/3/14)

I think this should be a sticky as I'm sure 99% of the membership don't know of this feature. I tried to move myself down to NSW and I think I ended up in the Tanami desert or somewhere, will check later.


----------



## VP Brewing (25/3/14)

Add me please....
Parkside drive, shepparton, vic
Biab and kegerator


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/3/14)

You know you can add yourselves if you have a google/gmail account.

When you log in you can edit the map


----------



## Weizguy (10/4/16)

Bump for the ongoing AHB brewers' map.

FWIW.


----------



## butisitart (10/4/16)

done.
even bookmarked it so i can stalk fellow brewers


----------

